# Nice cow horn predator call



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Here are a couple of photos of a nice little predator call of cow horn tip. I'm asking 25.00 shipped.















View attachment cottontailRC.wav


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Looking good there Rich, sounds great.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

220swift said:


> Looking good there Rich, sounds great.


----------------------------------------------
Thank you sir!


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Rich Cronk said:


> Here are a couple of photos of a nice little predator call of cow horn tip. I'm asking 25.00 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



View attachment cottontailRC.wav


I uploaded the wrong cottontail in my first post. I guess I have two sounds marked the same. I'm just old, please forgive me.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice Rich ! Guys these little horns are great, I have 4 of them and they are loud and make great sounds.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I like it! Great call sir.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sound's great!...


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Handy little call right there ! Sounds great Rich !


----------

